# Problema con ark no descomprime archivos rar

## brutico

Hola, tengo instalado rar y unrar y no me descomprime ni me abre ningún rar desde hace unos días y no se porque.

Cundo lo abro me dice que no encuentra ningún complemento adecuado.

Por terminal me arroja este error.

```

ark.kerfuffle: Could not find a plugin to handle 
```

----------

## esteban_conde

¿Has probado a ejecutar "unrar" en terminal? tiene muchas opciones "e" extrae pero ya te digo tiene muchas opciones, si eso te da resultado entonces mira a ver si ark  tiene seleccionados los archivos "rar" para abrir (supongo que ark es un gestor de este tipo de archivos con ventanitas y tal).

----------

## brutico

Hola esteban_conde por terminal descomprime bien unrar y rar el problema parece ser ark y mirando en las opciones todo esta bien.

----------

## esteban_conde

Llama a Ark desde un terminal y a medida que interactues con el programa en el terminal se va reflejando, de esa forma puedes informarte para luego depurar.

----------

## brutico

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Llama a Ark desde un terminal y a medida que interactues con el programa en el terminal se va reflejando, de esa forma puedes informarte para luego depurar.

 

Ahora me arroja otro error

```
ark.kerfuffle: Mimetype for filename extension ( "application/vnd.rar" ) did not match mimetype for content ( "application/x-zerosize" ). Using content-based mimetype
```

He buscado por google pero no encuentro nada  :Sad: 

----------

## cameta

Vamos a probar cosas:

¿con que uses esta compilado ark?

¿el problema se ha dado tras una actualización?

----------

## brutico

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Vamos a probar cosas:
> 
> ¿con que uses esta compilado ark?
> 
> ¿el problema se ha dado tras una actualización?

 

Un usuario de Arch me ha dicho que es bug y me paso el link de que en arch ya esta solucionado.

Estas son las uses

```
[ebuild   R    ] kde-apps/ark-16.08.1:5::gentoo  USE="bzip2 handbook zlib -debug -lzma {-test}" 0 KiB

```

----------

## cameta

¿el problema se daba también con la 16.04.3?

Prueba a ver de compilar con la USE lzma, pero claro eso es para el formato 7z.

Si como dices es un bug podriías intentar montar un ebuild con la nueva versión.

----------

